# Wanted: BNR34 Oem Parts



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys, looking for oem Parts for my r34 gtr. 

Taillights with covers 
Sideskirts
Rearbumper

Thanks 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> Hi guys, looking for oem Parts for my r34 gtr.
> 
> Taillights with covers
> Sideskirts
> ...


Hi, contact [email protected]


----------

